# Blood result



## Woodside (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi all,
After being told that l hadT2 in October. Had my second blood results today. 44, or 6.2. Have done this with changing my diet, walking about 3 miles a day. I am 5ft 7ins tall & my weight is 8 stone 13 ozs. I don't want to lose anymore weight.. Might have to eat more of the good fats. Anyone have any ideas what to eat now?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 7, 2021)

You probably still need to keep control of the carbs as you are still in the prediabetic zone but increasing protein and as you say the good fats will help with weight maintenance. 
Do you lose lots of weight to achieve your result? also are you on any medication. What was your HbA1C at diagnosis ? Well done on your result by the way.


----------



## Vonny (Jun 7, 2021)

Good news @Woodside, well done getting your hba1c down. Since I hit maintenance weight/sugar levels, I just eat more cheese and nuts. I haven't increased my carbs and so far weight levels are stable with the increase in fats and protein.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2021)

Watch it with nuts though - some can add up in carbohydrate terms, so can't be eaten at will.


----------



## Woodside (Jun 8, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> You probably still need to keep control of the carbs as you are still in the prediabetic zone but increasing protein and as you say the good fats will help with weight maintenance.
> Do you lose lots of weight to achieve your result? also are you on any medication. What was your HbA1C at diagnosis ? Well done on your result by the way.


Hi, My HbA1C was 48 when l was diagnosed. I didn't really think l must lost weight, l just cut out foods that l thought was not good for me. Made more time to walk somewhere every day. I have never taken any medication for my diabetes. Have a nice day.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 8, 2021)

Woodside said:


> Hi, My HbA1C was 48 when l was diagnosed. I didn't really think l must lost weight, l just cut out foods that l thought was not good for me. Made more time to walk somewhere every day. I have never taken any medication for my diabetes. Have a nice day.


So really you were only just in the diabetic zone for diagnosis, sounds as if your strategy has worked well for you. Brill


----------



## Chris.mac (Jun 11, 2021)

Woodside said:


> Hi all,
> After being told that l hadT2 in October. Had my second blood results today. 44, or 6.2. Have done this with changing my diet, walking about 3 miles a day. I am 5ft 7ins tall & my weight is 8 stone 13 ozs. I don't want to lose anymore weight.. Might have to eat more of the good fats. Anyone have any ideas what to eat now?





Vonny said:


> Good news @Woodside, well done getting your hba1c down. Since I hit maintenance weight/sugar levels, I just eat more cheese and nuts. I haven't increased my carbs and so far weight levels are stable with the increase in fats and protein.


----------

